# Fall and Winter Weather 2014...How's It By You?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2014)

Today was the first fall day that I actually wore a flannel shirt to the dog park, it was pleasantly cool, in the 70s.  Late this afternoon we had a lot of thunder (which the dog hates) and some lightning.  We had a pretty hard rainfall mixed with hail too.  The hail was small, but toward the end it looked like some ice cubes were coming down from the sky, with little balls of hail inside of them.  Light rain and some thunder right now.  I welcome the rain to water the grass and trees.  Took this pic through my screen door earlier today.

How's the weather where you live?? :rain:


----------



## chic (Sep 30, 2014)

Ouch. Is that snow? It was a nice day temp wise - around 80 but cloudy. I prefer it warm.


----------



## Justme (Sep 30, 2014)

We are having an unusually warm Autumn for the UK, the temperatures have been in the high teens to mid 20s. Shorts and T shirts weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi SB


Yes it's higher temps here than normal for this time of year. Not gloriously hot you understand but pleasantly warm and sunny for the most part. Here in the South it's delaying the trees from turning their beautiful russets. We did have a lot of rain yesterday, the first we've had in about 2 weeks, but it's sunny again this morning..


----------



## LogicsHere (Sep 30, 2014)

We had a very mild summer here in downstate NY.  If we had 3 90 degree days that was a lot; also not as humid as it usually is. We're experiencing low to mid 70s now and it's delightful. What I'm not looking forward to is winter . . . I'm definitely not a winter person. I am so totally looking forward to the day when I can get up on a winter's morning when it's snowing and know that I don't have to worry about going to work.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 30, 2014)

It's been a beautiful Fall here in the Midwest.. Sunny and 70's..  except yesterday was warmer... in the 80s.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful here in upstate NY. Warmest day in years. Cooler weather on its way though.


----------



## Raven (Sep 30, 2014)

September here was a lovely month with the exception of a few days of rain which we needed.
Temperatures were normal or a little warmer for this time of year.

Tomorrow we start October and I hope it will bring nice sunny days too, at least until Thanksgiving
on October 13th.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 30, 2014)

Temps have been in the  mid 80's here. Suppose to drop to the high 70's by the weekend. October is typically in the 70-80 range. The last couple of winters have been cooler than normal. I'm hoping that will change this year. But can't complain if it doesn't as winter is pretty short on the gulf coast.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2014)

Enjoying a warm, mild fall on the Texas Gulf coast.  Nothing to complain about .. :thumbsup:


----------



## AprilT (Sep 30, 2014)

Hot and humid high 80's here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)

chic said:


> Ouch. Is that snow?



No Chic, it's just hail on the ground.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 30, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Hot and humid high 80's here.




You must be in Florida near me.
\

(Cocoa Beach area.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 30, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> You must be in Florida near me.
> \
> 
> (Cocoa Beach area.



Sarasota and today it was raining so hard, I turned, my pc off and I'm pretty sure some town near by must have been hit with a tornado.  I'm sure I'll hear about it on the news later.  Good thing we have excellent drainage on my side of town, the water that was in the street has already receded.

View attachment 10052

View attachment 10053

View attachment 10054


----------



## Gemini D (Oct 2, 2014)

*A bit Hot*



SeaBreeze said:


> Today was the first fall day that I actually wore a flannel shirt to the dog park, it was pleasantly cool, in the 70s.  Late this afternoon we had a lot of thunder (which the dog hates) and some lightning.  We had a pretty hard rainfall mixed with hail too.  The hail was small, but toward the end it looked like some ice cubes were coming down from the sky, with little balls of hail inside of them.  Light rain and some thunder right now.  I welcome the rain to water the grass and trees.  Took this pic through my screen door earlier today.
> 
> How's the weather where you live?? :rain:



...


----------



## AprilT (Oct 2, 2014)

It's in the upper 80's will the possibility it will reach 90's, but, they keep promising that a cold front is coming.  Uh huh.    I looked at the forecast for the next five days and their all in the 80s.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 2, 2014)

Hotter than a June bride in a feather bed !

Right now @ 12:15 PM it's 93º  here.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 2, 2014)

It is nice and warm in Southern Indiana. But as the saying here goes "If you don't like the weather stick around a day or two and it will change!"  It is supposed to rain tonight, hope so things are beginning to look a little dry. But first dry spell I think all summer, not wet but just right most days.  Our sassfras tree is getting the most beautiful red leaves. Our parents and grandparents used to make sassfras tea! The bark smells so nice, but you have to cut a peice to smell it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 2, 2014)

A cyber friend on another board mentioned the dreaded "polar vortex" phrase today. No! Say it isn't so! Don't need no PV again this year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice and cool by me, I'm lovin' the fall cool-down! Seemed like it stayed in the 60s.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2014)

Rainy and cool today, didn't get out of the 40s.  Actually had to put the heat/defroster on in the Jeep on the way to the gym.  I love the rain and cool, so it was a good day for me!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2014)

We've had temps reaching 90's this past weekend.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2014)

Whew!  I could never handle living in Florida!  Visited the Miami Beach area when I was young, in the summertime, and it was too much for me even back then.


----------



## Steve (Oct 12, 2014)

Just slightly on the cool side up here.. A bit below seasonal..
We have had the electric blanket on our bed since mid Sept. ... The heat is on in the house 24/7 since the end of August..
Frost came the last week of August and it came several nights in a row.. down to -3c then..
Today's high was lovely at 5c and the nights are down below freezing.. Much colder weather is in the forecast for the coming week..
We have already had a slight taste of SNOW !!!

Actually, we don't dislike the colder weather..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2014)

we're at 16 deg c...( around 60 deg f ) but it's lashing down from the heavens.


----------



## Pam (Oct 13, 2014)

It's cooler up here - 55F but a lovely, bright day.


----------



## Bee (Oct 13, 2014)

56F and hasn't stopped raining since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 13, 2014)

It is in the 60's suppose to reach 80 but do not belive it will. Had one heck of a lighting and wind storm around 11:30 last night. Blew a hugh spruce tree over last night, and hailed. I turned the heat on just now, just came in and it is cool in here. But all things considered, outside of the limbs and leaves all over the yard, not to bad.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Whew!  I could never handle living in Florida!  Visited the Miami Beach area when I was young, in the summertime, and it was too much for me even back then.



About 6 months out of the year, I couldn't dream of living anywhere else.  I used to love calling my friends up during the winter and having a chat about weather.  For the most part, I don't might the temps, just sometimes it's more of too much of a good thing especially when we go from one extreme to another like the storms and terrible humidity.  But winter till late spring I:love_heart: this place as far as the weather goes.  To deal with the days that get a little overbearing on occasion is worth it.  Late Nov-April, I will be sitting back looking at the snows sweeping other parts of the nation and sipping an ice tea.  :sunglass: but till then, I'll be my old cranky self and bioch like the rest of people that are never satisfied.    Presently I'm in talks again about moving closer to my daughter if she changes her location, I refuse to move back to the town she's in now in NC.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 13, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> we're at 16 deg c...( around 60 deg f ) but it's lashing down from the heavens.


Same here exactly, it's now 6p.m.here and dark, rain pouring down and windy too.More of the same heading our way over the next few days.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 13, 2014)

It`s 67 degrees here right now (10:5 am) and supposed to get into the mid-80s. But tomorrow night we are supposed to get RAIN-and it`s supposed to continue for a few days! I sure hope so!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 13, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson those temps sound sounds perfect great weather to be out and about.  I can't wait till temps drop to the 70's during the daytime here. 

A lovely 88*F  forecast for tonight 74*F and thunderstorms.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2014)

Hard rain that hasn't stopped for the last 24 hours and forecast to last another 24 hours. Pitch black now at 7.30pm, and temps at about 56 degrees..all the lanes are flooded.


----------



## Lee (Oct 14, 2014)

Where I am is considered the Banana Belt of Canada. We still have not had a frost yet but have had the furnace on twice for an hour in the morning. Most winters here are mild....last year was the exception which I hope we never have to repeat.


----------



## Steve (Oct 14, 2014)

Where I live is on top of Lake Huron and the weather is a bit colder than southern Ontario..
Naturally we have had snow but it didn't stay on the ground..
The furnace was put on about the end of August.. I put it on 70f and leave it there 24/7 .. Electric forced hot air.. As the weather gets colder, I will increase the demand and leave it .. I NEVER lower the demand at night !!!
The electric blanket is on our bed for the past month.. 
Frost came around the middle of August ....

Need I say more?? Life up here is just glorious and we love it..
We like breathing air that hasn't been breathed before...


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 14, 2014)

Still dark here, 6:25 AM but I can hear the rain and wind beating on the windows. Hope it is prettier come daylight in an hour.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 14, 2014)

I turned the heat on this morning for the first time and gave Bella a 'blankie', not looking forward to having to stay inside.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm thinking it was around 6 am it was closer to 10 and near dark as night outside.  Still storming from last night, I can hear the bursting thunder, lightening sure to follow, likely will have several power surges throughout the day.  Sigh  Nasty, nasty weather for the next few days due to tropical storms,  hurricanes out in the seas passing the coast.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2014)

Dreary and rainy for the last 3 days, but not cold.. in the 60's. It SOOOOOO looks like autumn now.. Trees are turning or already turned.. Burning leaf smell..  When we go out to our other house I know the combines will be in full swing and grain will be brought in to the grain dryers... The whirrrr of those dryers means fall..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2014)

Here in west Scotland it is currently 6.30pm and 11c/52f.  Today was sunny but windy which made it feel very cold.  Due to our location on a sea loch, mountains and the Gulf Stream our winters are relatively mild with little or no snow.


----------



## Pam (Oct 14, 2014)

Weather here on the southernmost tip of Cumbria has been similar to yours, Ameriscot. And it seems like we have similar winters, if we do get snow it is usually a case of here today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2014)

Pam said:


> Weather here on the southernmost tip of Cumbria has been similar to yours, Ameriscot. And it seems like we have similar winters, if we do get snow it is usually a case of here today, gone tomorrow.



Last winter it only snowed once and didn't even stay an entire day.


----------



## Gemini D (Oct 14, 2014)

In Paso Robles, CA yesterday it was about 92 and today it's suppose to be about 72. Leaves not turning color and it looks like fall will be a bit late this year. Sunny and nice so I can't complain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2014)

Right now it's 16 F degrees, with a thin layer of snow on the ground.  The cold front moved in quickly and temps dropped rapidly, the intense high winds were a warning early on in the day.  First day I had to wear a winter jacket and wool hat in the park.  :winter1:


----------



## charlotta (Nov 10, 2014)

Today I could wear a long sleeve cotton Tee.  Before today, it was short sleeves with light weight caprees(SP)9.It is suppose to turn cold Thur.  As soon as my 3 yr old grand daughter teaches me how to transfer my I-phone pictures to my I-pad or computer, I will send you a picture of my flowers.  I grow pansies in the winter bc the weather is mild enough.  We sometimes get snow (1 inch or so) and it never last longer than a day.  We did have to wear jackets all winter last year.


----------



## charlotta (Nov 10, 2014)

Today I could wear a long sleeve cotton Tee.  Before today, it was short sleeves with light weight caprees(SP).It is suppose to turn cold Thur.  As soon as my 3 yr old grand daughter teaches me how to transfer my I-phone pictures to my I-pad or computer, I will send you a picture of my flowers.  I grow pansies in the winter bc the weather is mild enough.  We sometimes get snow (1 inch or so) and it never last longer than a day.  We did have to wear jackets all winter last year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2014)

Would love to see some photos of your Pansies, Charlotta...beautiful flowers!


----------



## Oceana (Nov 10, 2014)

Having lived for years on the Prairies (-40F plus wind chill in winter) I now live on an island off the west coast of Canada. We have a weather warning out today that we will have extremely cold weather for the next few days - it will get down below freezing overnight! I have taken a screenshot of the warning to send to my kids who are still in the frozen Prairies - freezing is a balmy day for them at this time of year.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 10, 2014)

Sometimes a sweater may be appropriate for a few minutes, but still sleaveless weather here today, but the past week temps have dropped as low as 56. Right now at 8:11 pm it's 62 degrees F


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 10, 2014)

In the 50's here at 8:45PM. Winds blowing. Supposed to rain in the morning and have 20-30's by Thursday!


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2014)

Still wearing shorts and flipflops, thank goodness.


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2014)

It's only in the high 50's - low 60's here today and is supposed to drop by the weekend. So I'm enjoying the day.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 11, 2014)

High today 12c/53f. Cloudy. Showers late in the day.


----------



## drifter (Nov 11, 2014)

It was near 80 today in central Oklahoma. At six p.m. It dropped to 76 and by ten p.m. It was forty, going down in the mid twenties tonight. I want get out, I don't get much anyway. I'll sip hot tea and read or watch the tele on Veterans Day.  I prefer small doses of cold weather and not a long, drawn out winter.


----------



## Raven (Nov 11, 2014)

Calm but cold this morning at -1c,  but the temp is forecast to be 6c by eleven am in time
for the Remembrance Day Services.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 11, 2014)

fix'n to rain. That's Kentucky talk. Meaning it will be raining soon!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2014)

18 F degrees and light snow.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 11, 2014)

75 F here at the moment


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2014)

chic said:


> It's only in the high 50's - low 60's here today and is supposed to drop by the weekend. So I'm enjoying the day.



   Chic,  Where is "HERE" ?   You never did say.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

30 F degrees right now and light snow by me....wintery for sure!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 23, 2014)

The weather is all over the place these past days, so far since friday, it's been mid to 70's to mid 80's.  Last week we were mid 50's for a few days.  I couldn't figure out how to dress these past several days.  Best to layer, but, since it was quite cool on thurs, I thought nothing of leaving the house wearing a merino wool pullover sweater, nearly roasted.  Not only was I roasting but had to looking at so many people waling around in t-shirts.  I had made it to far from my door and onto the bus to go back home to change.  LOL  It's much cooler in my breeze way than it is when I actually get out onto the street.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

Today was a light wet snow all day long, and around 30 degrees out.  Damp and chilly, but glad it wasn't sticking to the sidewalks and driveway.


----------



## Ina (Dec 14, 2014)

Down here in The Houston area, for the last three weeks, we have had 60* and 70* temperatures. If we get to freezing, it's all over the news. :tapfoot:


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 14, 2014)

Georgia/Florida line and days are 75 and nights 35.  I love this time of the year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2014)

Today it was cold and super windy, the kind of biting wind that just cuts into your face.  Yesterday we had some snow flurries, but no accumulation.  They were saying 50 degrees and sunny for Christmas day, but they just changed the report.  They say 3+ inches of snow in the city on Christmas, of course lots more in the mountain areas.  I'm happy, nothing nicer than a white snowy Christmas day.  :happy:


----------



## Steve (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree with you SeaBreeze about nothing nicer than a White Christmas..
Somehow those that celebrate with hot or warm temperatures are missing out on something..


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 24, 2014)

It's about 28c/mid 80s f here in Thailand. Sunny/cloudy.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Beautiful sunny day here.. about 60 degrees, but no horrible biting wind which we've had for the last few days!!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

It's a beautiful day at 78 degrees F.  I couldn't ask for more perfect weather.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 24, 2014)

Just wet today... maybe flurries... perhaps up to 1/2 inch of snow.. nothing very much.  At least that is what they are calling for.. but having lived in Chicago all my life, I know better than to count on what they say.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

Got up to 84 today and humid. Very windy with showers tonight and cooler.


----------



## pumpkin (Dec 24, 2014)

gotta love Arkansas weather...........stick around it will change


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 25, 2014)

its been an good winter here in Michigan not much snow, cold but not crazy after the winter we had last year this one has been good.......I have still used eight cord of fire wood and we have over half the winter to go, but I have about twelve left so I am ready


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 25, 2014)

Today about 26c/83f. Cloudy. Light breeze.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2014)

Cold...about 8 deg F, now at just after 1pm Christmas day, but gloriously sunny...


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2014)

White Thanksgiving - green Christmas.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 25, 2014)

50 today


----------



## AprilT (Dec 25, 2014)

Cooled down a bit since yesterday, it's 71 F


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 25, 2014)

At home it was about 42f and sunny.

Here it's mid 80s and cloudy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2014)

It's around 20 degrees F now, with light snow.  It didn't start snowing today until late afternoon/evening, but looks like a couple of inches on the ground already.  Supposed to stay in the teens tomorrow, with a bit more snow accumulation, last I heard was 4-8 inches.


----------



## pumpkin (Dec 28, 2014)

omg, where are you? Send me some snow pleez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcvet (Dec 28, 2014)

headed for the deep freeze here next week


----------



## EveDallas (Dec 28, 2014)

Hasn't been bad, not much snow yet, about 45 right now. New Years Eve prediction is around 35, for the whole Times Square dropping of the ball!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2014)

Deep freeze here too, tomorrow 12 for the high, Tuesday zero predicted for high and Wednesday 19 for high.  Got the dog out for a walk today, because with his declining health, he'll be staying at home until it warms up.  Today was in the 30s, and there's several inches left on the grassy areas.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 28, 2014)

Haven't seen much sun this week or last. Not as cold as last winter.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 29, 2014)

It is supposed to be dry season here in Thailand but we keep getting this bloody rain!!!!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 29, 2014)

Cold and frosty here,water in the stone birdbath frozen solid and ground hard as iron.No snow.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2015)

Thread closed for the year.  New weather thread for 2015 here....HAPPY NEW YEAR! nthego:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...he-Weather-By-You-in-2015?p=179542#post179542


----------

